#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [資料] 灰狼(Canis lupus)

## 北極狼

中名： 灰狼  
英名： Gray Wolf 
學名： Canis lupus 
分類： 哺乳綱 Class Mammalia
食肉目 Order Carnivora
犬科 Family Canidae
犬科 Family Canidae  
保育： 非保育類野生動物 
體型： 0 
分布： 狼可以適應許多型態的氣候、棲地和食物，草原、森林、沙漠皆有分布。 
食性： 肉食性，可以團隊狩獵大型動物。 
解說： 1.狼是狗的祖先，狗是約12000年前在中亞由狼馴養而來的。
2.狼群平均是7-8隻，通常是雙親和其子女，再加上一些近親。
3.為了避免打鬥造成嚴重受傷，狼群以位序來維持社會秩序。最強壯者便是位階最高者，其他個體必須服從牠。

----------


## 影

> 體型： 0


體型0那是什麼意思@@?

還是是中型的意思@@?

----------


## 北極狼

灰狼(Canis lupus)

俗稱(Gray Wolf),為犬科最大型野生動物,現在仍棲息於北半球大片區域。

灰狼的自然分布範圍比其他哺乳動物(人類除外)要廣。原棲息在整個北美洲﹐即從阿拉斯加和加拿大北極區往南到墨西哥中部地區﹐也見於歐洲和亞洲往南至地中海各地、阿拉伯半島、中國和印度部分地方。除了熱帶雨林和乾燥沙漠之外﹐灰狼生活於北半球各類生境。然而﹐灰狼已在大片原生範圍絕跡﹐很多地區的數量也正在減少。在北美洲﹐灰狼如今主要見於加拿大和阿拉斯加州﹐以及明尼蘇達州和墨西哥(數量少很多)。1995年狼再被引進落磯山脈北部的野地。俄羅斯和其鄰國以及巴爾幹半島地區仍有大量灰狼﹐而孤立於歐洲中、南部和斯堪的那維亞部分地區的灰狼則數量較少。

　　灰狼是種健壯的動物﹐頭寬﹐四肢有力﹐腳大﹐胸深而窄。除了某些人們馴養的犬外﹐是現有最大的犬科動物。北方的雄狼﹐連同長50公分(20吋)的尾巴在內﹐全長可達2公尺(6.6呎)左右﹐重約20∼80公斤(44∼175磅)。雌狼比雄狼小一點﹐南方種似乎比北方種小。毛密長而柔軟﹐多為灰色﹐也可能是褐色、淺紅色、黑色或灰白色。下部和腿通常是黃白色。

　　灰狼是美洲印第安人所讚賞的聰明、群居性動物﹐通常幾隻到20幾隻成群居住。狼群基本上是一個家族﹐包括一對成狼和年紀不同的後代。狼群中有明顯的支配階級﹐僅帶頭的雌、雄狼擁有交配權﹐牠們通常是狼群中其他成員的父母。一般說來﹐狼群的領域或勢力範圍共1百或數百平方公里﹐對相鄰狼群採取積極的防衛。狼所進行的群嚎能夠鞏固狼群的社會結構﹐並對相鄰狼群表示自己的存在。

　　狼大致在夜晚捕獵。狼群主要攝食鹿、駝鹿、北美馴鹿等大型食草動物﹐靠潛行和追逐方式加以捕捉。狼群在有食物時猛吃﹐通常把屍體啃得只剩毛髮和幾根骨頭。在捕獵當中﹐灰狼在控制大型食草動物數量和淘汰較不適合生存者方面扮演了一種重要的自然功能。不幸的是﹐灰狼會攻擊家畜﹐因而遭到人類迫害。已證實北美洲狼群攻擊人類的情形很少(如果有的話)﹐但這樣不尋常的攻擊行為確實發生於歐亞大陸﹐有時導致人類死亡。

　　灰狼在1∼4月繁殖﹐平均一窩6∼7仔﹐生於春季﹐妊娠期約63天。幼狼在獸穴中長大﹐獸穴為天然洞室或掘穴﹐通常位於山邊。狼群所有成員把幼狼照顧得無微不至﹐父母用獵後反芻的肉來餵養牠們。未成年的狼在2歲性成熟前一直待在狼裡﹐此後牠們離群去尋找配偶﹐並建立新的領域。 
參考資料: 
http://cc.gdjh.tcc.edu.tw/~s920348/Canilupus.htm

----------


## 北極狼

灰狼(Canis lupus)

俗稱(Gray Wolf),為犬科最大型野生動物,現在仍棲息於北半球大片區域。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    灰狼的自然分布範圍比其他哺乳動物(人類除外)要廣。原棲息在整個北美洲﹐即從阿拉斯加和加拿大北極區往南到墨西哥中部地區﹐也見於歐洲和亞洲往南至地中海各地、阿拉伯半島、中國和印度部分地方。除了熱帶雨林和乾燥沙漠之外﹐灰狼生活於北半球各類生境。然而﹐灰狼已在大片原生範圍絕跡﹐很多地區的數量也正在減少。在北美洲﹐灰狼如今主要見於加拿大和阿拉斯加州﹐以及明尼蘇達州和墨西哥(數量少很多)。1995年狼再被引進落磯山脈北部的野地。俄羅斯和其鄰國以及巴爾幹半島地區仍有大量灰狼﹐而孤立於歐洲中、南部和斯堪的那維亞部分地區的灰狼則數量較少。

　　灰狼是種健壯的動物﹐頭寬﹐四肢有力﹐腳大﹐胸深而窄。除了某些人們馴養的犬外﹐是現有最大的犬科動物。北方的雄狼﹐連同長50公分(20吋)的尾巴在內﹐全長可達2公尺(6.6呎)左右﹐重約20∼80公斤(44∼175磅)。雌狼比雄狼小一點﹐南方種似乎比北方種小。毛密長而柔軟﹐多為灰色﹐也可能是褐色、淺紅色、黑色或灰白色。下部和腿通常是黃白色。

　　灰狼是美洲印第安人所讚賞的聰明、群居性動物﹐通常幾隻到20幾隻成群居住。狼群基本上是一個家族﹐包括一對成狼和年紀不同的後代。狼群中有明顯的支配階級﹐僅帶頭的雌、雄狼擁有交配權﹐牠們通常是狼群中其他成員的父母。一般說來﹐狼群的領域或勢力範圍共1百或數百平方公里﹐對相鄰狼群採取積極的防衛。狼所進行的群嚎能夠鞏固狼群的社會結構﹐並對相鄰狼群表示自己的存在。

　　狼大致在夜晚捕獵。狼群主要攝食鹿、駝鹿、北美馴鹿等大型食草動物﹐靠潛行和追逐方式加以捕捉。狼群在有食物時猛吃﹐通常把屍體啃得只剩毛髮和幾根骨頭。在捕獵當中﹐灰狼在控制大型食草動物數量和淘汰較不適合生存者方面扮演了一種重要的自然功能。不幸的是﹐灰狼會攻擊家畜﹐因而遭到人類迫害。已證實北美洲狼群攻擊人類的情形很少(如果有的話)﹐但這樣不尋常的攻擊行為確實發生於歐亞大陸﹐有時導致人類死亡。

　　灰狼在1∼4月繁殖﹐平均一窩6∼7仔﹐生於春季﹐妊娠期約63天。幼狼在獸穴中長大﹐獸穴為天然洞室或掘穴﹐通常位於山邊。狼群所有成員把幼狼照顧得無微不至﹐父母用獵後反芻的肉來餵養牠們。未成年的狼在2歲性成熟前一直待在狼裡﹐此後牠們離群去尋找配偶﹐並建立新的領域。

灰狼是犬科中最大型的成員，體重達35~55公斤，並且比一般德國牧羊犬還大。灰狼毛皮的顏色從純白到黑色的都有。人們認為，所有的狗都起源於中東狼，這些狼大約在12000年前開始被人類馴養。

灰狼分布於全球，在美國、加拿大、歐洲、亞洲、中東及俄羅斯都有灰狼，但現在主要被發現於加拿大北部和墨西哥部分地區。在美國大陸，狼的數量不到2500隻，牠們大部分生活在密西根北部、明尼蘇達、威斯康辛的森林地帶。

　　
狼群特別喜歡生活在森林地區，但也會被發現於沙漠、平原和凍原地帶。被人飼養時，牠們的展示區通常混合著森林和草原的特色。

　　
在天然的棲息地裡，狼需要很大的空間。灰狼的獵食地盤可以從130到2600平方公里不等，這取決於食物是否容易獲得。狼有時一天跑50公里。因為狼需要荒野地盤和豐富的食物供給，人類對棲息地的破壞，已經成為牠們野外生存的主要威脅。被人類飼養的狼有很特殊的居住要求，如果沒有得到滿足，牠們會不高興。

　　
野生的狼害怕人，而且通常避免和人類接觸。在北美，還沒有健康狼隻攻擊人的事例記載。除了失去棲息地，牠們最大的生存威脅是非法狩獵、舖設陷阱和下毒。

　　
狼是群居動物，一起生活在洞穴中。狼群通常是由一對父母、牠們的子女以及其他不具繁殖功能的成年狼組成。在野外，狼群的規模可以從8隻到35隻不等。狼的社會體系有嚴格的秩序；在每個狼群中，都有雌性和雄性等級制度。最高等級的雄性稱為首要公狼，最高等級的雌性稱為首要母狼。狼終生都可以交配。

　　
狼很聰明，牠們透過氣味、面部及身體語言和發聲來彼此交流。吼叫可以幫助牠們彼此追蹤、建立地盤、組成狼群和防禦外來攻擊。牠們也會因高興而吼叫。在安靜的夜晚，遠在192公里之外，都可以聽見牠們的吼叫。

　　
除了靈敏的聽覺外，狼還具有敏銳的嗅覺，並能察覺遠在兩公里之外的獵物。狼是肉食動物，而且通常成群狩獵。灰狼追獵大型動物，諸如麋鹿和鹿。狼能幫助獵物群保持強健，而淘汰老、弱、病、殘的動物。野外狼的減少會導致了某些動物的過度繁殖。狼亦吃海狸、野兔，甚至老鼠。

　　
灰狼用腳尖奔跑，這使牠們的腿變長，使牠們可以更快速奔跑並更快的轉彎。被人類飼養時，發怒的狼會搖晃牠們的頭部、咆嘯，並在展示區跑來跑去。挫折時牠們也會狂吠和吼叫。

----------


## TYPHOON

The Gray Wolf(Canis lupus)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

            狼是犬科家庭Canidae的成員，並且包括草原狼、狐狸、胡狼和家養的狗。在1700年，一位名叫Carolus Linnaeus的科學家給狼取了科學名字〈Canis lupus〉，直到今天。狼和德國牧羊犬、雪橇犬很類似。但是，狼比相似大小的狗有更長的腿和更大的腳。多數公狼體重在32到45公斤(70-100 磅)，母狼通常在24到41公斤(55-90 磅之間) 。而且，在高緯度發現的狼比在低緯度發現的狼體型還要大。但是也有例外，有些北加拿大和阿拉斯加狼的狼比生活在高緯度的北極狼還要大隻。1939 年最重的狼(175 磅)在阿拉斯加被發現，大的相當異常的狼。如何計算狼的體長呢？從鼻子到尾巴的末端，通常公狼約在1.5 到1.9 米之間(5 到6.5 英尺)，母狼在1.3 和1.8 米之間(4.5 到6 英尺) 。 狼有許多顏色，但多數人以為灰狼就是灰色。Canis lupus經常叫灰狼或木狼(森林狼)。灰狼經常有包括毛髮是白、黑、栗子或灰色。並且一些灰狼有一個不同顏色的馬鞍背型的毛髮在牠們的背部形成對比。所以「灰狼」不全是灰色的。牠們還有奶油色或黑色。加拿大的狼在高緯北極是白色或奶油色，且北加拿大的狼大約有三分之一是黑色的。可以以毛皮褪色來觀察黑狼的年齡。即使是同樣的一窩小狼顏色也會不同。父母都是灰色的狼生下的小狼也會是黑色、白色或奶油色的狼。以下的兩張照片能看出狼毛皮顏色的一些變異：

        狼，和所有的犬科動物一樣，有42 顆牙：20 在上頜，22 在下頜。狼的犬齒可能長達6.25 厘米(2.5 英寸) 。這些長、鋒利、輕微地彎曲的牙，能使狼緊緊地夾住牠的犧牲者直到斷氣。狼的上頜有六顆門牙、二顆犬齒、八顆前臼齒和四顆槽牙。下頜有六顆門牙、二顆犬齒、八顆前臼齒和六顆槽牙。門牙設置在下頜的前線被用來切開骨肉犧牲者的骨肉。前臼齒和槽牙被使用來切和研磨食物。

        狼的生存方式經常取決於沈默、快速的行動。狼只使用他們的腳趾來移動，以腳的後面部份舉離地面。這種運動方式稱為(Digitigrade運動)，貓也這樣使用，使動物快速地和更加安靜地行動。而人、熊所使用的移動方式稱為(plantigrade運動)，每一步腳是安置平展在地面。由此可知使用Digitigrade運動方式的動物比使用plantigrade運動方式的動物行動敏捷多了。

        狼成群生活，雌雄性分為不同等級，佔統治地位的雄狼和雌狼隨心所欲進行繁殖，處於低下地位的個體則不能自由選擇。雌狼產子於地下洞穴中，雌狼經過63天的懷孕期，生下3隻到9隻小狼，也有生12、13隻的。沒有自衛能力的 小狼，要在洞穴裡過一段日子，公狼負責獵取食物。剛出生的幼狼，重400公克，眼睛要10天後才能張開 ，小狼吃奶時期大約有5、6個月之久，但是1個半月也可以吃些碎肉。3、4個月大的小狼就可以跟隨父母 一道去獵食。半年後，小狼就學會自己找食物吃了。在群體中成長的小狼，非但父母呵護備至，而且，族群的其他份子也會愛護 有加。狼會將殺死的獵物，撕咬成碎片，吃下腹內，待回到小狼身邊 時，再吐出食物反哺。大部分的狼群包含四頭到七頭成狼，雖然有報告指出一些狼群有30名成員。但是，這樣大的狼群很快地就會被破壞。狼是有領土意識的動物，並且狼群的疆土的大小變化可能從60平方公里(25平方英哩)到1300平方公里(500平方英哩)，根據獵物的可及性。狼是食肉動物，主要捕食大型蹄形動物(麋鹿)。狼也會尋找更小的動物進食，譬如兔子、嚙齒目動物(特別是海狸)、鳥。

        狼群有巧妙而極其複雜的社會組織，群中成員間的尊卑次序，在整個結構中最受 重視，而這尊卑次序在小狼時就已決定。新生一胎幾隻小狼，出世後剛30天， 就在戲耍和打鬧中推定領導的一員。這隻小狼將來是否能成為狼群首領，要看狼 群首領的健康情形如何，同群中雄心勃勃的小狼競爭力量如何等等。狼群的首領 幾乎全是雄狼，叫做「第一雄狼」；但是雌狼之中另有一套尊卑次序，為首的是 第一雌狼。低階層由成熟後地位低下的狼和外圍的狼組成，他們在狼群外緣活 動。最低的是幼狼，出生後第2年牠們才能成為狼群中正式成員。但是，成年的 狼都有向上爬升的機會，每一隻成年狼都在經常試探上級成員的反應，發現了弱 點牠們就要盡量利用。因此，年輕的狼日漸長大，地位會逐漸增高，年老力衰的 狼地位會逐漸下降。事實上狼的群居組織非常近似人類社會，它依賴的是個體等 級和領導、合作、工作與遊戲，互相照顧，訓練後輩。一位經驗豐富的研究狼的 人在形容狼的突出的特點時說「友好」。狼對同群中其他成員非常依戀，不斷對 牠們用搖尾、舔鼻、其他的姿態和聲音表示情意，用以維持水乳交融的團結以便 獵食和防衛。

        在動物園裡，狼通常活到大約13或14歲，最高紀錄是十八歲。然而，在野外，由於疾病、傷害和寄生蟲，狼很少活超過10年。最主要的原因還是人類的迫害。人類活動導致很多狼死亡，包括法律和非法狩獵、食肉動物的控制管理、車禍和誘捕。多數野生狼活不過五年。   :Shocked:

----------


## 影狼

很豐富詳細的資料呢!
但文中好像有附照片 如果能一起放就更好了 謝謝分享啊!

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

超詳細，在那個網站找到的？

----------


## TYPHOON

> 很豐富詳細的資料呢!
> 但文中好像有附照片 如果能一起放就更好了 謝謝分享啊!


老實說
圖片我當時沒存起來




> 超詳細，在那個網站找到的？



這是"狼窟"的遺跡
現在找不到了

----------


## wingwolf

狼（學名Canis Lupus）拉丁文學名：Canis lupus
英文名：Wolf, Gray wolf
或稱爲灰狼，哺乳綱，犬科，家犬的祖先，爲現生犬科動物中體型最大者。
中文別名：灰狼、豺狼、姑斯開、蘭達、恰諾、紐魯奇、毛狗


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    物種命名人及年代：Linnaeus,1758

狼曾經在全世界廣泛分布，不過目前主要只出現於亞洲、歐洲、北美和中東。
狼屬於生物鏈上層的掠食者，通常群體行動。由於狼會捕食羊等家畜，因此直到20世紀末期前都被人類大量捕殺，一些亞種如日本狼等都已經絕種。

科屬分類：
食肉目 Carnivora、
犬科 Canidae
犬亞科 Caninae
犬屬 Canis



生活習性

狼是群居性極高的物種。一群狼的數量大約在5到12只之間，在冬天寒冷的時候最多可到四十只左右，通常由一對優勢對偶領導。狼群有領域性，且通常也都是其活動範圍，群內個體數量若增加，領域範圍會縮小。群之間的領域範圍不重疊，會以嚎聲向其他群宣告範圍。通常群體捕殺大型獵物。幼狼成長後，會留在群內照顧弟妹，也可能繼承群內優勢地位，有的則會遷移出去（大都爲雄狼）再生殖時會使用窩，通常在地面挖洞而成，可長達三四米，入口有大土堆。野生的狼一般可以活12——16年，人工飼養的狼有的可以活到二十年左右。

奔跑速度極快，可達五十五公裏左右，但持久性較差。

智能頗高，可以氣味、叫聲溝通。

馴化後的狗，腦容量較狼小了百分之二十到三十，雖然在劃定區域地圖的部分退化，但在與其他人類相處的部分則增加。
狼是以肉食爲主的雜食性動物,在夏天偶爾也吃點青草,嫩芽,漿果.是生物鏈中極關鍵的一節

生態特征 

灰狼的體重和體型大小各地區不一,一般有隨緯度的增加而成正比增加的趨勢這一說法.
一般來說,肩高在( 26-36英寸) ,體重32-62公斤( 70-135磅) 
野生狼體重記錄--------其中1939年在阿拉斯加被打死的一只,,當時80公斤( 175磅) . 
最小的狼是阿拉伯狼,雌性的狼有的體重可低至10公斤( 22磅) 

狼群適合長途遷行捕獵.其強大的背部和腿部,能有效地舒展奔跑.它們有能力以速度10公裏/小時(六英裏)長時間奔跑 ,
並能以高達近65公裏/小時速度( 40英裏) 追獵沖刺。

灰狼曾經居住遍布北美洲,  
但現在只能在阿拉斯加和不列顛哥倫比亞省寒帶草原和森林 
能經常見到它們。 
美國只有一小部分地區還有灰狼。  
人的恐懼、迷信, 和對這種動物的仇恨誤解使它生存困難。  
狼群通常是由2-15只成員組成一個非常社會化的團體  
由最強的雄性領導，所有成員都要幫助照顧幼狼。  
母狼通常在4月-6月生産，平均能生7 只幼崽。  
狼群主要捕食中大型哺乳動物，研究表示, 狼是控制當地生態平衡的關鍵角色,  
它們唯一的天敵 就是人。

狼的嘴長而窄，張著42顆牙。狼有五種牙齒，門牙、犬齒、前臼齒、裂牙和臼齒。其犬牙有四個，上下各兩個，能有1.5英寸（2.8厘米）長，足以刺破獵物的皮以造成巨大的傷害。裂齒也有四個，是臼齒分化出來的，這也是食肉類的特點，裂齒用於將肉撕碎。12顆上下各6的門牙則比較小，用於咬住東西。





生殖

狼的懷孕期爲61天左右。低海拔的狼一月交配，高海拔則在四月交配。
小狼兩周後睜眼，五周後斷奶，八周後被帶到狼群聚集處。
狼成群生活，雌雄性分爲不同等級，占統治地位的雄狼和雌狼隨心所欲進行繁殖，處於低下地位的個體則不能自由選擇。雌狼産子於地下洞穴中，雌狼經過六十三天的懷孕期，生下三只到九只小狼，也有生十二、三只的。沒有自衛能力的小狼，要在洞穴裏過一段日子，公狼負責獵取食物。小狼吃奶時期大約有五、六個月之久，但是一個半月也可以吃些碎肉。三、四個月大的小狼就可以跟隨父母一道去獵食。半年後，小狼就學會自己找食物吃了。狼的壽命大約是十二到十四年。在群體中成長的小狼，非但父母呵護備至，而且，族群的其他份子也會愛護有加。狼和非洲土狼會將殺死的獵物，撕咬成碎片，吃下腹內，待回到小狼身邊時，再吐出食物反哺。赤狼有時也會在族群中造一育兒所，將小狼集中養育，由母赤狼輪流撫育小狼，毫無怨尤。

狼的死亡率和原因

成年狼的死亡大多因狩獵和偷獵，車禍及創傷而造成。
盡管成年狼偶爾也被競爭對手或獵物殺死,但它們最危險的非人類的敵人就是狼本身。
研究狼死亡率出來的結果顯示， 14 %--65 %的狼死亡是因爲其他的狼.。
另外，狼受家犬感染，如狂犬病，細小病毒和犬瘟熱等流行病也是一大原因。

狼的行爲模式和身體語言

一般占優勢主導地位的狼會身挺高腿直，神態堅定，耳朵是直立向前。
往往尾部縱向卷曲朝背部。這種顯示的是級別高主導地位的狼可能一直盯著一個唯唯諾諾的地位低下的狼。
活躍--玩耍時，狼會全身伏低，嘴唇和耳朵向兩邊拉開，有時會主動舔或快速伸出舌頭。
憤怒--憤怒的狼的耳朵會豎立，背毛也會豎.唇可卷起或後翻，門牙露出，有時也會弓背或咆哮。. 
恐懼--害怕時狼會試圖把它的身子顯得較小，從而不那麽顯眼，或拱背防守，尾收回。
攻擊--狼在蹲下或揚身低頭並放松皮毛時，是發起攻擊的信號。.
愉悅--可能搖擺尾巴，舌頭也可能伸出口。
狩獵--捕獵時的狼,因狩獵的緊張，因此尾部會橫直。
遊戲--尾巴高和舞動。狼可以任意妄爲的轉圈跳躍，或低頭，把前面的身體伏倒在地上，而擡高後股。這類似於家犬的嬉戲行爲。

狼的進化曆程

今天世界上的所有哺乳動物都由同一個祖先，白垩紀的一種長得像鼠類的吃昆蟲的小動物。六千五百萬年前，恐龍時代的末期，這些動物有機會進化並分化成爲今天世界的種種哺乳動物。食肉目動物大約在六千萬年前的古新世出現。最古老的食肉動物是小古貓，雖然稱爲貓，但卻是所有貓科、犬科、熊科、鼬科、鬣狗科、麝貓科和鳍腳科（海豹海獅一類）所有動物的共同祖先。

大約四千八百萬年前，小古貓中分化出了貓亞目和犬亞目兩類。 
犬科起源於始新世晚期，大約四千萬年前，它們是食肉目動物中最古老的群體，最先從小古貓中分化出來。犬科動物的進化有三條主線，即犬科的三個亞科：現代犬亞科，古代犬亞科和Borophaginae亞科（類似鬣狗的犬科動物）。 
古代犬亞科亞科是犬科中古老的一個分支，四千萬年前起源並發展於北美洲，它們長地仿佛是狐狸和黃鼠狼的雜交産物。大約在一千五百萬年前，這一支逐漸滅絕，其中的湯氏屬則進化成爲今天的Borophaginae亞科而留存下來。 
而Borophaginae亞科，則是在三千四百萬年前出現的。和古代犬亞科一樣，它們只存在於北美洲。它們的體型比古代犬亞科的大很多，外觀模樣介於鬣狗和狗之間，一張大而有力的嘴是它們的特征。兩百五十萬年前這一支也滅絕了。
最後的一支，就是現代犬亞科則進化成爲今天所有的犬科動物。這一支幾乎和另兩支同時出現，但一直不繁榮，直到一千五百萬年前，另兩支開始衰落後，才開始發展壯大。這個亞科同樣只存在於北美洲，直到七百萬年前，就是中新世的後期，才通過大陸橋來到了亞洲。 
那些穿過大陸橋的就是成爲那些現在的犬科動物的直係祖先，它們繼續穿越大陸橋，在兩個大陸間來回遷徙。這就是紅狐和灰狼爲什麽在歐亞大陸和北美洲都有分布的原因。 
四十萬年前，恐狼Dire Wolf (Canis dirus)出現了，它的體型比現代的狼大，在很長一段時間內，它和狼並存在世界上，直到一萬年前才滅絕。它的身體構造和現代的狼完全不同，身體更健壯結實，四肢比較細而且短，比較像鬣狗。它的下颚組織很大，使它有能力咬碎骨頭。它在食物鏈上的位置也和鬣狗類似，更大程度上是食腐者而不是獵手。它們的智力可能比較低，在加利福尼亞的La Brea瀝青坑中，發現的恐狼的骨骸遠比其他動物多的多，整整3600具！

除了恐狼以外，其他幾個狼的世係也在這個時期開始發展。Canis edwardsii是北美洲最早進化的狼，出現於150到180萬年前，最終這一支進化成爲了現代狼Canis lupus。




分類

灰狼的亞種分類非常有爭議。一般相信過去曾經有約50個亞種存在。然而，一個新而被廣泛接受的列表將狼分爲17種現存的亞種和2種最近滅絕的亞種。 這種分類法綜合考慮了解剖學上、分布上和不同狼群遷徙習性上的特點。
    Canis lupus alces (Kenai Peninsula Wolf)　基奈山狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus　arctos (Melville Island Wolf, Arctic wolf) 北極狼
    Canis lupus baileyi (Mexican Wolf)　墨西哥狼
    Canis lupus beothucus　(Newfoundland Wolf) 紐芬蘭狼 （滅絕）
    Canis lupus bernardi　(Banks Island Tundra Wolf) 　班克斯島苔原狼
    Canis lupus columbianus　(British Columbian Wolf)　不列顛哥倫比亞狼
    Canis lupus crassodon　(Vancouver Island Wolf) 範庫弗狼
    Canis lupus fuscus　(Cascade Mountains Wolf)　小瀑布山狼
    Canis lupus hudsonicus　(Hudson Bay Wolf) 哈德遜灣狼
    Canis lupus griseoalbus　(Manitoba Wolf) 馬尼托巴狼
    Canis lupus irremotus　(Northern Rocky Mountain Wolf)　北落基山狼
    Canis lupus labradorius　(Labrador Wolf) 拉布拉多狼
    Canis lupus ligoni (Alexander Archipelago Wolf)亞曆山大群島狼
    Canis lupus lycaon　(Eastern timber wolf)　東部森林狼
    Canis lupus mackenzii　(Mackenzie Tundra Wolf)　密歇根苔原狼
    Canis lupus manningi　(Baffin Island Tundra Wolf) 巴芬島苔原狼
    Canis lupus mogollonensis　(Mogollon Mountain Wolf) 滅絕
    Canis lupus monstrabilis　(Texas Gray Wolf) 德克薩斯灰狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus nubilus　(Great Plains Wolf, Buffalo Wolf)大平原狼、布法羅狼
    Canis lupus occidentalis　(Mackenzie Valley Wolf) 密歇根山谷狼
    Canis lupus orion (Greenland Wolf) 格陵蘭狼
    Canis lupus pambasileus (Interior Alaskan Wolf)　阿拉斯加內陸狼
    Canis lupus tundrarum (Alaska Tundra Wolf)　阿拉斯加苔原狼
    Canis lupus youngi (Southern Rocky Mountain Wolf) 南落基山狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus albus (Tundra Wolf)　苔原狼（歐洲）
    Canis lupus arabs (Arabian wolf)　 阿拉伯狼
    Canis lupus campestris (Steppe Wolf) 西伯利亞平原狼
    Canis lupus communis (Central Russian Wolf) 俄羅斯狼
    Canis lupus cubanensis (Caspian Sea Wolf) 裏海狼
    Canis lupus deitanus (Spanish wolf) 西班牙狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus hattai (Japanese wolf) 日本狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus hodophilax (Hondo Japanese wolf) 本洲狼（滅絕）
    Canis lupus italicus (Italian Wolf) 意大利狼
    Canis lupus laniger (Tibetan Wolf)　中國狼
    Canis lupus lupaster (Egyptian Wolf) 埃及狼
    Canis lupus lupus (Common Wolf)　普通狼指名亞種（歐洲和俄羅斯）
    Canis lupus minor (Austro-Hungary Wolf) 奧匈狼
    Canis lupus pallipes (Indian, Iranian, Asiatic wolf) 亞洲狼
    Canis lupus signatus (Iberian Wolf)　伊比利亞狼




分布情況

分布範圍

世界性廣泛分布，但當前狼的分布區已大大縮小，特別是在北美和西歐。狼在國內分布於除台灣、海南島及其它一些島嶼外的各個省區，但目前主要分布在東北、內蒙以及西藏人口密度較小的地區。 生境與習性狼的適應性很強。可棲息範圍包括苔原、草原、森林、荒漠、農田等多種生境。海拔高度也不限制其分布，在青藏高原狼的分布很廣，密度也較大。在溫帶的草原地區，如蒙古草原（包括蒙古國的東方省、肯特省，中國的內蒙古自治區呼盟和錫盟）狼的分布很廣。狼喜歡在人類幹擾少、食物豐富、有一定隱蔽條件下生存。在我國華北、華中、華南各省份狼的活動僅限於山區環境、不適應於人類開發的狹小的環境內。黑龍江、吉林、遼甯等省的狼的分布也僅限於山區。

狼是食肉目中分布最爲廣泛的，即使在所有哺乳動物中，其分布範圍也僅僅小於人和其他少數幾種齧齒類動物。在北半球的大部分地區，包括草原、苔原、針葉林和落葉林、沼澤和沙漠中，都有它們的身影。但在這背後，灰狼面臨的實際情況是：在大多數地區，它們正瀕臨滅絕！ 
它們曾經的居住地遍布整個北半球，北美洲的加拿大、美國（夏威夷除外）和墨西哥，歐洲的大部分國家，幾乎整個俄羅斯，東亞，中東的部分地區，印度還有尼泊爾。但今天，美國除北部幾個州的大部分地區已經沒有了狼的蹤迹（由於今年來生態學者的研究表明狼在生態係統中的地位不可替代，因此在美國的很多地方狼群正被重新引入），墨西哥的野生狼群已經在1960年滅絕，亞洲的大部分地區同樣如此。歐洲的情況最糟，除了西班牙、意大利、波蘭、希臘和土耳其還有少量的狼群外，其他地區的幾乎都已經滅絕了。
狼群的領地很大，一般可在94—1300平方千米（平均爲1200平方千米）。

在我國

中國曾是狼種群數量最大的國家之一.但是對狼的種群數量從未進行過係統調查,所以很難提出一個準確的數字.近來對內蒙呼倫貝爾草原狼的種群調查表明:狼的數量不超過2,000頭.目前,産狼最多的地區仍是西北、內蒙古、東北地區和新疆的部分地區.但因生境的嚴重破壞和長期以來人爲的大量捕殺,使得狼在我國的分布區域大爲縮小,由過去的全國性分布,到現在只分布於北緯 30度以北地區,基本上呈塊狀分布,在江浙地區已基本上絕滅.即使在北方林區、草原,狼群也只偶爾見到.尚無專爲保護狼而建立的保護區。

主要分布省份

北京　河北　山西　內蒙古　遼甯　吉林　黑龍江　江蘇　浙江　安徽　江西　河南　湖北　湖南　廣東　廣西　四川　貴州　雲南　西藏　陝西　甘肅　青海　甯夏　新疆　

分布在以下保護區

天堂寨　興隆山　白水江（甘肅）　布爾根河狸　雪嶺雲杉　托木爾峰　習水　梵淨山　董寨鳥類　濟源猕猴　雞公山　寶天曼（內鄉）　洪河　興凱湖　九宮山　神農架　後河　八面山　莫莫格　鄱陽湖　鄱陽湖　武夷山（江西）　桃紅嶺　井岡山　老禿頂子　老禿頂子　羅山　六盤山（甯夏）　青海湖鳥島　龐泉溝　太白山　佛坪　臥龍　金佛山　芒康滇金絲猴　珠穆朗瑪峰　塔裏木胡楊林　甘家湖梭梭林　大圍山　怒江　高黎貢山　高黎貢山　銅壁關　清涼峰　天目山（浙江）　古田山　三江（黑龍江）　賽罕烏拉　八仙山　額濟納胡楊林　南靖南亞熱帶雨林　

分布在以下山脈湖泊

阿爾金山　阿爾金山　阿爾金山　中條山　大別山　關帝山　賀蘭山　喀喇昆侖山　昆侖山-西段　昆侖山-東段　昆侖山-中段　香山　五台山　六盤山　蘆牙山　太嶽山　太行山　清涼峰　秦嶺　天山　準噶爾界山及其山間谷地　帕米爾高原　伏牛山　鄱陽湖　昆侖山區

在世界

美國：狼分布最多的州是阿拉斯加州,八十年代調查,最高爲 5,000～6,500頭;九十年代以來種群又有新增長,達7,000頭.明尼蘇達州有2,000頭左右,威斯康星州40頭,密執安州30頭.在阿拉斯加州,狼仍然覆蓋全州總面積的85%,幾乎等於曆史上曾有的分布範圍.在過去數十年裏,阿拉斯加中止了全州範圍內的政府部門狼控制計劃.它加強了對獵狼行爲的限制,嚴禁毒殺和空中追捕,取消了由政府支付的獵狼獎金,並且控制打狼和誘捕狼的活動.州議會還在該州劃出了大面積的國家公園,在這裏狼得到了完全的保護.狼群數量增加也帶來了種種弊端,ＡＤＦ＆Ｇ組織(ｔｈｅＡｌａｓｋａＤｅｐａｒｔｍｅｎｔｏｆＦｉｓｈａｎｄＧａｍｅ)警告說,許多重要地區可供狩獵的動物數量由於狼的數量增加已明顯下降.例如,三角洲地區馴鹿數量從1989年的10,700頭下降到1992年的5,000～6,000頭.研究表明, 狼和北美灰熊是造成這種下降的主凶.因此,ＡＤＦ＆Ｇ組織在1992年成立了一個“阿拉斯加狼管理計劃小組”,制定了一係列措施,準備將狼的數量降到適當水平.但由於輿論界的阻力,公衆對此計劃多持反對意見,他們不能相信執行該計劃後,狼的數量會保持穩定或增長,而不是被滅絕,所以,原定於1993年執行的狼管理計劃只好不了了之.

加拿大：加拿大是世界上擁有狼種群數量最多的國家之一.該國被科學家們稱爲“世界上最大的狼儲蓄庫”.狼一度在加拿大本土、北極區各島以及溫哥華島廣爲分布,但是人類行爲———農業活動、不利的野生動物捕獵法規、對野生動物保護意識的淡漠、其他迫害等等幹擾了狼的生存,導致狼在數量和分布範圍上都大爲下降.盡管沒有關於狼下降數量的確切統計數字,但是拓荒者和靠近荒野的農場上的人們堅信這種下降是確實存在的,官方野生動物管理機構的報道也證實了這一點.在過去,人們用槍殺、設陷阱爲主要方式大量獵殺狼.在本世紀50年代和60年代,一些地區和省政府部門還曾對轄區內的狼進行過大規模的毒殺.政府允許捕獵者設陷阱任意捕捉狼,加拿大毛皮研究所還指導這些誘捕者采用合適的方法來捕捉狼,以便使狼皮順利出口到歐共體成員國.如今,這種趨勢已被扭轉,所有適合狼棲息的地方都有了狼的蹤迹,覆蓋面積約占它們過去分布範圍的86%.從各管轄地區有關部門和長期從事狼研究的科學家所作出的密度統計和狼群分布圖來看,加拿大目前狼的數量大約在50,000～60,000頭.野生動物管理人員報道說在大多數地區和省份,狼的數量維持穩定或處於增長狀態.在過
去十年裏,加拿大捕獵狼的數量發生了急劇下降,而且這種趨勢仍在繼續.1983年估計有3,738頭狼被捕獵,1990年估計捕獵2,285頭,下降了40%.原因是隨著北部地區社會經濟方式的轉換,靠獵狼謀生的人已經大爲減少了.捕獵數量下降最明顯的地區是安大略、馬尼托巴、薩撕喀徹溫、艾伯塔和哥倫比亞.其中安大略占下降總額的70%,從1983年的1,300頭降到1990年的350頭.此外,在加拿大提起狼的管理來不再僅意味著獵殺之,政府狼管理部門已開始教育民衆認識狼在自然界中的地位,保護狼的棲息地和狼群數量的意義,並盡量減少狼和人類之間的沖突.在民衆心中狼已不再是相傳數個世紀的寓言故事裏的“血腥狼嚎”,恰恰相反,現在加拿大人民認爲狼是荒野的象征,極爲推崇.目前,至少在一些地區, 狼得到一定程度的保護,這些地區的總面積大約有218,000平方公裏,約占加拿大領土總面積的2.5%.

墨西哥：墨西哥的狼是分布在北美最南部的一個亞種,主要集中在墨西哥西北部狹小的範圍內,數量在50頭左右.

羅馬尼亞：約有2,500頭狼,主要分布在喀爾巴阡山區中部;另外,有50頭狼生活在東南部的森林低地.在嚴冬,狼由喀爾巴阡山區或烏克蘭向羅馬尼亞南部的低地遷徙. 當地狼的主要獵食對象是野豬(ｓｕｓｓｃｒｏｆａｌｉｎｎｅａｕｓ)和狍(ｃｏｐｒｅｏｌｕｓｃａｐｒｅｄｕｓ).在羅馬尼亞沒有法律保護狼.由於狼皮在當地值錢,允許在全年任何時候獵取,但沒有采取毒殺措施.依照官方記錄,每年估計大約殺掉250頭狼(注:爲其總數的1/10).殺一頭狼,政府給獵人5 美元獎金.最近政府已開始研究確定究竟留多少狼才適宜於當地有蹄類種群(主要是馬鹿(ｃｅｒｖｕｓｎｉｐｐｏｎｔｅｍｍｉｎｃｋ))永遠能生存下去.有一個地區,狼被射殺或捕捉後,降低了狼的密度使畜牧業受益,馬鹿頭數迅速倍增.

匈牙利：曆史上匈牙利北部的部分地區有狼, 907～1908年,狼被射殺.目前匈牙利僅在東部可以見到狼.根據獵取和觀察記錄,1920～1930年,狼的數量最多.1940～1950年,狼的數量最低.960～1980年,狼的數量又增高.近年來,在匈牙利中南部地區通過繁育重新建立了一個狼的小種群.該地區主要是落葉松 (ｐｉｎｕｓｇｍｅｌｉｎｉ)林,有濃密的幼林長出,爲狼提供了良好的棲息和隱蔽條件.匈牙利建立的這個小的狼種群能與周圍國家,如斯洛伐克的種群,互相改良種群的質量.在匈牙利,狼獵食馬鹿、野山羊及家畜,卻受到如此保護.但一旦造成較大危害時,仍允許被優先獵殺.

斯洛伐克：第二次世界大戰前,狼在斯洛伐克所有地區近乎滅絕,但第二次世界大戰中狼的數量增加了.戰後,獵人通過大量獵取和毒殺控制狼的數量.1975年建立了國家公園,狼首次在斯洛伐克受到保護,並規定每年3月1日至9月15日,長達6個月不準獵捕狼.目前,斯洛伐克的狼已發展成約300頭左右的種群,是近200年來最大的種群.保護狼最大的困難是人們對狼的觀念尚需改變.狼在斯洛伐克的獵食對象是馬鹿、狍、野豬和野山羊.在阿爾卑斯山牧區,狼一出現即遭獵捕.在斯洛伐克西部沒有森林,人口衆多的地區狼難以生存.非保護區內獵狼有獎金,獵一頭狼,政府爲獵狼者提供相當於三周左右的工資.每年狼的獵取量約120頭, (達總數的40%),確實殺得太多.另外狼感染狂犬病而侵襲人的現象時有發生,因而被大量殺死.目前,還沒有一項官方管理方案.

南斯拉夫：在中部山區大約生活著2,000頭狼,在斯洛文尼亞至南斯拉夫西南部有狂犬病,但狼群已被控制住.在波斯尼亞有一項研究方案在薩拉熱窩附近進行,但由於近年來連年內戰,計劃只能延期進行.狼有較高的死亡率,然而由於研究工作的中斷,對這裏的狼種群的動態幾乎毫不了解.

俄羅斯：在西伯利亞最東北部的楚科奇半島發現一個400～500頭數量穩定的狼種群.在塔穆爾半島狼的數量在增加,但在堪察加半島上狼的數量已減少.1980年, 狼、狼獾(ｇｕｌｏｇｕｌｏｌｉｎｎａｅｕｓ)和雪羊(ｏｖｉｓｎｉｖｉｃｏｌａｅｓｃｈｓｃｈｏｌｔｚ)被非法用直升飛機進行過一次大量獵捕,經發現後已被制止.楚科奇半島狼數量增多的原因是由於政體和經濟的變化,這個地區沒有從事狩獵活動;直升飛機偷獵已被制止;由於氣候的一次明顯變化,大約有 12,000頭馴鹿(ｒａｎｇｉｆｅｒｔａｒａｎｄｕｓｌｉｎｎａｅｕｓ)爲狼提供了充足的食物來源.1991年10月,由於美國蘭格爾島馴鹿數量太多, 由楚科奇半島引入3只母狼和2只公狼,以控制馴鹿的數量.

中東各國：狼的種群數量如下:埃及(西奈)30頭左右,阿拉伯半島300～600頭左右,約旦200頭,以色列100～150頭,黎巴嫩10頭,敘利亞200～500頭,伊朗不超過1,000頭,阿富汗1,000頭左右,伊拉克和土耳其數量不詳.

原蘇聯　曾有廣闊的疆域,狼的種群數量超過世界上任何一個國家.本世紀初隨著經濟發展,狼的分布區不斷擴大.二次大戰後,狼的數量最高超過150,000頭, 1946年蘇聯捕殺了62,600頭,僅俄羅斯就捕殺40,000頭.60年代末種群下降到60,000～70,000頭.隨著經濟體制變化,80年代種群數量有所增加.目前種群狀態不清楚,因爲沒有進行調查.

印度：印度的狼有兩個亞種:灰狼 (ｃａｎｉｓｌｕｐｕｓｃｈａｎｃｏ)和印度狼(ｃａｎｉｓｌｕｐｕｓｐａｌｌｉｐｅｓ).前者只分布在印度北部喜馬拉雅山脈高海拔地區,後者分布在幹旱、半幹旱草原地帶.印度狼的數量估計在1,000～2,000頭.這個數目要比印度虎頭數少[8].但是,狼作爲印度主要的食肉動物和草原—灌木地帶的主要物種,並沒有受到應有的重視與保護.雖然印度狼被列爲瀕危物種,受到法律保護,但由於印度大部分地區的狼以小型家畜如山羊、綿羊爲食,狼每吃掉一只羊,對當地貧窮的牧民來說都是一筆巨大的經濟損失,所以法律約束很難起到應有的效果.人們用煙熏狼巢並殺死它們的幼仔,成狼則被射殺和毒殺.目前,印度西部的韋拉瓦達國家公園是該國唯一的狼保護區.

ＩＵＣＮ -ＳＳＣ狼專家組1993年9月5～7日在瑞典斯得哥爾摩召開第一次國際狼保護會議,通過了狼保護宣言:提出了狼作爲一個物種,有高度發達的社群行爲,在自然生態係統中有重要的作用和地位,應當受到保護.歐洲成立了狼研究合作協會,參加國家有27個.制定了狼的研究和保護計劃,定期召開會議,出版有關狼的種群動態的材料,合作開展對狼的全面研究.






瀕危情況

《華盛頓公約》CITES瀕危等級：附錄II，生效年代：1997。
中國瀕危動物紅皮書《國家重點保護野生動物名錄》等級：易危  生效年代：1996。該物種已被列入國家林業局2000年8月1日發布的《國家保護的有益的或者有重要經濟、科學研究價值的陸生野生動物名錄》。

瀕危原因

1. 長期被當作"害獸"大量捕殺
2. 狼喜歡在人類幹預少, 食物豐富, 有一定隱蔽條件的地方棲息. 但人口迅速增長, 人類活動範圍增大, 使狼的活動範圍日益狹小

致危因素

狼在某些國家種群數量少，已被列爲瀕危物種。但是在很多國家未被列入保護動物。在一些國家，包括我國狼分布區由於生境破壞而縮小。我國長期以來，把狼作爲害獸加以消滅，並爲鼓勵捕殺害獸而給予獎勵。加上其棲息的生境不斷縮小，近幾十年中，狼的數量顯然越來越小，許多過去狼的分布區已不見其蹤迹。狼的毛皮質量好，它的部分器官被入藥，也是導致被獵殺的一個因素。

人工飼養情況

狼是分布廣、常見的種類，國內及國外動物園飼養作爲觀賞的不多。美國印第安納州拉斐特市的狼園曾飼養過150頭狼，這是世界上飼養狼最多的地方。我國飼養狼的數字尚不清楚。

現有保護措施

國際上目前將墨西哥的狼列爲野外絕滅（EW），將葡萄牙和西班牙的狼列爲低危（LR/cd），將意大利的狼列爲易危（VU）（IUCN，1996）。國際瀕危物種公約（CITES）將狼這一種列爲附錄 II種類，且將不丹、尼泊爾、印度和巴基斯坦等國狼的種群列爲附錄 I種類。可見對狼的保護的重視。受長期以來觀念的影響，我國目前現行法律沒有對狼加以保護。相反，一般仍然認爲狼是應予消滅的害獸。

保護措施建議

1)　開展科學研究,應對全國狼的種群數量、亞種分化進行全面調查,查清狼的分布和種群數量現狀,對其益害進行科學評估,從而制定一係列保護和控制措施.
2)　加強法制管理,應考慮禁止任意捕殺狼。在確有狼群危害嚴重的地區，采取必要措施對狼的種群數量加以控制，也必須在專家評估的基礎上,有領導有組織地進行.
3)　加強國際合作,特別加強與我國毗鄰的獨聯體、蒙古、印度、阿富汗、巴基斯坦等國的協作。




在人類心目中的狼

⊙合作： 
狼過著群居生活，一般七匹爲一群，每一匹都要爲群體的繁榮與發展承擔一份責任。  

⊙團結： 
狼與狼之間的默契配合成爲狼成功的決定性因素。不管做任何事情，它們總能依靠團體的力量去完成。 

⊙耐力： 
敏銳的觀察力、專一的目標、默契的配合、好奇心、注意細節以及锲而不舍的耐心使狼總能獲得成功。 

⊙執著： 
狼的態度很單純，那就是對成功堅定不移地向往。 

⊙拼搏： 
在狼的生命中，沒有什麽可以替代锲而不舍的精神，正因爲它才使得狼得以千心萬苦地生存下來，狼駕馭變化的能力使它們成爲地球上生命力最頑強的動物之一。 

⊙和諧共生： 
爲了生存，狼一直保持與自然環境和諧共生的關係，不參與無謂的紛爭與沖突。西可對內倡導團結互助，對外強調協同合作、和諧共生。

⊙忠誠：
狼對於對自己有過恩惠的動物很有感情，可以以命來報答。




狼的文化
      狼是動物中做的比較成功的一種,千萬年來不曾滅絕,也不被馴服.狼在優勝劣汰法則下的生活極富哲學味道,我們怯稱其爲"狼的哲學".
     狼的哲學可以概括爲以下幾點:Ⅰ臥薪嘗膽,表現在狼不會爲了所謂的尊嚴在自己還弱小的時候攻擊比自己強大的東西;Ⅱ 衆狼一心 表現在狼如果不得不面對比自己強大的動物,必群起而攻之;Ⅲ 自知之明 狼也想當獸王,但狼知道自己是狼而不是老虎;Ⅳ 順水行舟,狼知道如何用最小的代價換取最大的回報;Ⅴ同進同退,狼雖然有時獨自活動,但狼是最團結的動物,你不會發現有那只狼在同伴受傷時獨自逃走.Ⅵ表裏如一 狼也是一個相當善良的動物,不會隨便傷害無辜的動物.Ⅶ知己知彼,狼尊重每個對手,狼在每次攻擊前都會去了解對手,而不會輕視它,所以狼一生很少攻擊失誤;Ⅷ授狼以漁 ,狼會在小狼有獨立能力時堅決離開它,因爲狼知道如果當不成狼,就只能當羊.狼具備了以上特性,才使它陸地上生物最高食物鏈的終結者之一,由於狼的存在,其他野生動物才得以淘汰老,弱,病,殘的不良族群.也因爲有狼的威脅的存在,其他動物才被迫進化的不斷優秀,以免被淘汰,所以狼是生態處於一種平衡狀態.
           在動物界中狼是最有秩序和紀律的動物之一.表現出極強的團隊精神.狼的團隊精神表現在以下幾個方面:
     ⒈ 整體與個體方面:狼群的社會秩序非常牢固,每個成員都明白自己的作用和地位,一切行動都依每個成員在狼群中的地位而定.狼嚎的原因是爲了打破一切等級界限提供時間,場合和機會,狼在一起嚎時,一切等級界限都消失了.
    ⒉ 善於交流. 狼是最善於交際的動物之一.它們並不僅僅依賴某種單一的交流方式.而是雖需使用各種方式.它們嚎叫,用鼻尖相互挨擦,用舌頭舔,采取支配或從屬的身體姿態.使用包括唇,眼,面部表情以及尾巴位置在內的複雜精細的身體語言或利用氣味來傳遞信息.




關於狼的文學

狼 
【清】蒲松齡

其一 
有屠人貨肉歸，日已暮，欻（xū，忽然）一狼來，瞰擔上肉，似甚垂涎，隨尾行數裏。屠懼，示之以刃，（狼）少卻；及走，（狼）又從之。屠思狼所欲肉者，不如懸諸樹而（明）早取之。遂鈎肉，翹足挂樹間，示以空擔。狼乃止。屠歸。昧爽（拂曉）往取肉，遙望樹上懸巨物，似人缢死狀，大駭。逡巡（疑慮徘徊）近視，則死狼也。仰首細審，見狼口中含肉，鈎刺狼腭，如魚吞餌。時狼皮價昂，直（價值）十余金，屠小裕焉。 
緣木求魚，狼則罹（遭遇）之，是可笑也。 
譯文: 
從前，有個屠夫賣肉回來，天色已經晚了。就在這時，突然出現了一匹狼。狼不斷的窺視著屠夫帶著的肉，嘴裏的口水似乎都快要流出來了，就這樣尾隨著屠夫走了好幾裏路。屠夫感到很害怕，於是就拿著屠刀在狼的面前晃了晃，想把狼嚇跑。狼看見了屠刀，一開始被嚇了一下，往後退了幾步，可是等到屠夫轉過身來繼續朝前走的時候，狼又跟了上來。於是屠夫就想，狼想要的是我買的肉，（並不是要傷害我），不如把肉挂在樹上（這樣狼就夠不著了）等明天早上（狼走了）再來取肉。於是屠夫就把肉挂在鈎子上，墊起腳尖把（帶肉的鈎子）挂在樹上，然後把空擔子拿給狼看了看。就這樣，狼就停下來不再跟著屠夫了。屠夫就（安全地）回家了。第二天拂曉，屠夫前去（昨天挂肉的地方）取肉，遠遠的就看見樹上挂著一個巨大的東西，就好像一個吊死在樹上的人，於是感到非常害怕。（屠夫因爲害怕）焦慮的在（樹）的四周徘徊著向樹靠近，等走到近前一看，原來（樹上懸挂著的）是一條死狼。（屠夫）擡起頭來仔細觀查發現，狼的嘴裏含著肉，刮肉的鈎子已經刺穿了狼的下颚，那個形狀就好像魚兒咬住了魚餌。當時市場上狼皮非常昂貴，一張狼皮價值十幾兩黃金呢。於是由於屠夫的到了這張狼皮，發了一筆小財。 

其二 
一屠晚歸，擔中肉盡，止有剩骨。途中兩狼，綴行甚遠。屠懼，投以骨。一狼得骨止，一狼仍從。複投之，後狼止而前狼又至。骨已盡矣，而兩狼之並驅如故。屠大窘，恐前後受其敵。顧野有麥場，場主積薪其中，苫蔽成丘。屠乃奔倚其下，弛擔持刀。狼不敢前，眈眈相向。少時，一狼徑，其一犬坐於前。久之，目似瞑，意暇甚。 屠暴起，以刀劈狼首，又數刀斃之。方欲行，轉視積薪後，一狼洞其中，意將隧入以攻其後也。身已半入，止露尻尾。屠自後斷其股，亦斃之。乃悟前狼假寐，蓋以誘敵。 
狼亦黠矣，而頃刻兩斃，禽獸之變詐幾何哉？止增笑耳。 
譯文 
有個屠戶天晚回家，擔子裏的肉已經賣完了，只剩下一些骨頭。路上遇到兩只狼，緊隨著走了很遠。 
屠戶害怕了，拿起一塊骨頭扔過去。一只狼得到骨頭停下了，另一只狼仍然跟著。屠戶又拿起一塊骨頭扔過去，後得到骨頭的那只狼停下了，可是先得到骨頭的那只狼又跟上來。骨頭已經扔完了，兩只狼像原來一樣一起追趕。 
屠戶很窘迫，恐怕前後一起受到狼的攻擊。看見野地裏有一個打麥場，場主人把柴草堆在打麥場裏，覆蓋成小山似的。屠戶於是奔過去倚靠在柴草堆下面，放下擔子拿起屠刀。兩只狼都不敢向前，瞪眼朝著屠戶。 
過了一會兒，一只狼徑直走開，另一只狼像狗似的蹲坐在前面。時間長了，那只狼的眼睛似乎閉上了，神情悠閑得很。屠戶突然跳起來，用刀劈狼的腦袋，又連砍幾刀把狼殺死。屠戶正要上路，轉到柴草堆後面一看，只見另一只狼正在柴草堆裏打洞，想要鑽過去從背後對屠戶進行攻擊。狼的身子已經鑽進一半，只有屁股和尾巴露在外面。屠戶從後面砍斷了狼的後腿，也把狼殺死。這才明白前面的那只狼假裝睡覺，原來是用來誘惑敵方的。 
狼也太狡猾了，可是一會兒兩只狼都被砍死，禽獸的欺騙手段能有多少呢?只不過給人增加笑料罷了。 

其三 
一屠暮行，爲狼所逼。道傍有夜耕所遺行室，奔入伏焉。狼自苫中探爪入。屠急捉之，令不可去。顧無計可以死之。惟有小刀不盈寸，遂割破爪下皮，以吹豕之法吹之。極力吹移時，覺狼不甚動，方縛以帶。出視，則狼脹如牛，股直流不能屈，口張不得合。遂負之以歸。 
非屠,烏能作此謀也！ 
三事皆出於屠；則屠人之殘，殺狼亦可用也。 
譯文： 
有一個屠夫，晚間走在路上，被狼緊緊地追趕著。路旁有個農民留下的地窩棚，他就跑進去藏在裏面。惡狼從苫房的草簾中伸進一只爪子。屠夫急忙抓住它，不讓它抽出去。但是沒有辦法可以殺死它。只有一把不到一寸長的小刀子，就用它割破爪子下面的狼皮，用吹豬的方法往裏吹氣。極力吹了一會兒，覺得狼不怎麽動彈了，才用帶子紮上了吹氣口。出去一看，只見狼渾身膨脹，活像一頭牛。四條腿直挺挺地不能回彎兒，張著大嘴無法閉上，就把它背回去了。不是屠夫，誰有這個辦法呢？ 
三個故事都出在屠夫身上；可見屠夫的殘忍，殺狼還是可用的。

《狼圖騰》

書名: 狼圖騰
作者: 姜戎 著
出版社: 長江文藝出版社
出版日期: 2004-04-01
出版地:武漢
ISBN: 7535427308
簡介: 由幾十個有機連貫的“狼故事”一氣呵成，情節緊張激烈而又新奇神秘。讀者可從書中每一篇章、每個細節中攫取強烈的閱讀快感，令人欲罷不能。那些精靈一般的蒙古草原狼隨時從書中呼嘯而出：狼的每一次偵察、布陣、伏擊、奇襲的高超戰術;狼對氣象、地形的巧妙利用；狼的視死如歸和不屈不撓；狼族中的友愛親情；狼與草原萬物的關係；倔強可愛的小狼在失去自由後艱難的成長過程——無不使我們聯想到人類，進而思考人類曆史中那些迄今縣置未解的一個個疑問：當年區區十幾萬蒙古騎兵爲什麽能夠橫掃歐亞大陸？中華民族今日遼闊疆土由來的深層原因？曆史上究竟是華夏文明征服了遊牧民族，還是遊牧民族一次次爲漢民族輸血才使中華文明得以延續？爲什麽中國馬背上的民族，從古至今不崇拜馬圖騰而信奉狼圖騰？中華文明從未中斷的原因，是否在於中國還存在著一個從未中斷的狼圖騰文化？於是，我們不能不追思遙想，不能不面對我們曾經輝煌也曾經破碎的山河和曆史發出叩問：我們口口聲聲自诩是炎黃子孫，可知“龍圖騰”極有可能是從遊牧民族的“狼圖騰”演變而來？華廈民族的“龍圖騰崇拜”，是否將從此揭秘？我們究竟是龍的傳人還是狼的傳人？


　　遠古的人們把狼的形象畫在石壁上時，心中充溢著驚奇；愛斯基摩人和印第安人很早就認識到狼的優秀特質，許多印地安部落還把狼選作他們的圖騰，他們尊重狼的勇氣、智慧和驚人的技能，他們珍視狼的存在，甚至認爲在地球上，除了獵槍、毒藥和陷阱，狼幾乎可以和一切抗衡。
　　
　　追溯遠古，我們的祖宗對狼充滿敬意，上古時候，人們相信捕食動物爲生的獸類屬於另外一些種族，它們身上存在著令人崇拜的神奇力量，人類毫不懷疑地把自己的部落看做是這種或那種神奇動物種族的屬員，把它們奉若自己的祖先加以敬仰，把這種動物作爲自己部落的標志 -- 這就是所謂的圖騰。在各民族的風俗習慣裏至今仍可找到狼圖騰 -- 居住在北美西北海岸的印第安 族特林基特人以及大湖東南的伊羅克人當中有"狼"姓氏族；土庫曼族裏十一個部落以狼作圖騰；烏茲別克人認狼爲祖續寫家譜；白令海一帶因紐特人的武器和用具上，甚至在人的面部上都塗有各種圖騰 -- 爲數最多的是狼，然後才是隼和烏鴉。幾十年以前還保持著氏族形式的烏茲別克人虔誠地相信，狼（祖先）會使他們遇難呈祥。爲了減輕婦女分娩時的痛苦，他們把狼颌骨戴在産婦手上，或者把曬幹研碎了的狼心給她灌進肚裏。嬰兒出生後，立即用狼皮裹起來，以保長命百歲。在小孩搖籃下面拉拉扯扯地 挂著據說是可以驅邪除災的狼牙、狼爪和狼的蹄腕骨。成年烏茲別克人的衣兜裏， 總是揣著一些狼的大獠牙，隨身攜帶的口袋裏也少不了狼牙和狼爪一類的護身符。 他們認爲，這些狼玩藝可保逢凶化吉，大難不死。護身符不許買賣，但可以互相贈送。布裏亞特人習慣把麻疹病患者裹進狼皮來消災除病。
　　
　　古人相信，狼懂人言。如果對狼不尊敬，狼就會施加報複。好些民族甚至不敢直呼狼的大名，以至流傳著許多挖空心思的避狼諱的說法。斯摩棱斯克農民碰見狼以後問候："您好，棒小夥子！"愛沙尼亞人管狼叫"叔叔"、"牧人"或"長尾巴"。立陶宛人稱"野外的"。科裏亞克人說"袖手旁觀者"。阿布哈茲獵人則說 "幸福之口"。楚奇克人最怕狼的報複。眼看著狼咬死自己的鹿也不敢動狼一根毫毛。布裏亞特人冬天用雪、夏天用土撒蓋狼血，不然的話，後患無窮。因爲狼是天狗，天狗會降禍人間。雅庫特人以爲狼是上古烏盧 . 托依翁巨神之子。科裏亞克人承認狼是鹿的東家、凍土帶的老爺。不但禁止殺死狼，而且反對任何形式的傷害。 北印第安人的神話講道，狼是主宰動物界的"長者"。它可以召集自己的夥伴和同類，命令它們去幫助神話裏的英雄。 
　　
　　在中世紀，歐洲的王公貴族喜歡在宮廷中眷養狼，它們認爲狼是了不起的獵手，智勇雙全的鬥士。後來，爲了使狼看上去更威風，人們有意識地讓狼與大狗雜交，結果出現了性情變化無常、高大威猛、攻擊性特別強的的狼狗，它們肆孽於鄉村、城鎮，惡名卻落到了狼的身上 -- 導致今天只有在美國阿拉斯加、明尼蘇達州和加拿大的一些地方生活著相當數量的狼。
　　
　　在歐洲一些國家的傳說裏，狼被尊爲保護神。公元一世紀羅馬學者兼作家普林尼 . 斯塔爾希筆下的狼頭能戰勝魔力。當時各個莊園的門上都挂一個狼頭，以借神威。西西裏島上的居民到了十九世紀還在馬廄裏放一個狼爪子。馬病了，就把狼爪子挨在馬耳朵上除魔。連死掉的狼，很多民族也恭敬有加，古雅典人有一個規矩：誰打死了狼，誰必須把狼埋葬；亞庫梯人對狼屍毫不馬虎。他們模仿西伯利亞泰加原始森林居民的葬儀 ，把死狼裹在幹草裏，挂在樹上，可謂盡心。
　　
　　在意大利羅馬的卡皮托利丘上有一座母狼塑像，相傳，古希臘人攻破特洛伊城後，特洛伊人準備到別處重建一座特洛伊城。他們的後裔經過長期漂泊，在意大利定居下來，建立了古代的阿爾巴一龍格城。該城統治者努米托爾的外孫羅慕洛和烈 姆這對孿生兄弟從一出生就受到篡位的叔祖父的迫害，被抛入台伯河。但他倆大難不死，被水流沖到岸邊。一只母狼聽到孩子的哭聲，就來到河邊，用狼奶喂活了他們。後來，一位牧人發現了他們，把他們帶回家養育成人。當兄弟倆得知自己出生的秘密後，便殺死了叔祖父，爲外祖父奪回了王位。同時，他倆決定在母狼給他們喂奶的地方建立一座新城。由於在用誰的名字給城市命名這個問題上兩人發生爭執 ，羅慕洛殺死了烈姆，以自己名字的頭幾個字母（拉丁字母 Roma ）作城市的名字並當了該城的第一個統治者。這樣，約在公元前 754 年建成了羅馬城。爲了感謝和紀念拯救羅馬城奠基人性命的母狼，人們在卡皮托利丘上的神廟裏立了一座母狼紀念碑，母狼也就成了羅馬的城徽。公元十五世紀，又在母狼身下添了兩個正在吃奶的孩子的青銅像。神話說斯拉夫民族的兩個大力士瓦利果拉和維爾維杜布是母狼和母熊養大的。母狼還奶大了波斯帝國的創始人基拉、德國民間英雄季特裏赫等等。古人相信，被野獸特別是被狼喂養大的小孩尤其健壯、勇敢堅韌、力大無比。在神話和傳說裏，他們或者是民族始祖，或者是民族英雄，或者是壯士，決不是無能之輩。
　　
　　今天的健百納通過對狼的深入研究發現：狼是一種不可思議的動物。從自然曆史的進化來看，狼也是世界上發育最完善、最成功的大型肉食動物之一。它具有超常的速度、精力和能量，有豐富的嚎叫信息和體態語言 , 還有非常發達的嗅覺；它們爲了生活和生存而友好相處，爲了哺育和教育後代而相互合作，其突出表現在群體社交和相互關心方面，可以說僅次於靈長目動物，因此它們的活動範圍，伸展到山區、平原、沙漠、凍原……幾乎遍及全世界！狼的曆史比人類還長……從生態學上來說 , 狼可以控制草食動物的數量 , 也就是起著維護草原和森林生態平衡的作用 . 而且它們追捕的多是老、弱、病、殘 , 對草食動物本身也起著複壯種群的作用 . 所以 , 在自然界中應該有狼 ; 沒有狼 , 就不是一個完整的生態係統。
　　
　　一個充滿狼性的團隊可以讓一個組織煥發活力 , 一個狼性的企業和行業可以讓一個地區一個國家的經濟充滿活力。因此狼性就是一種團隊精神，一種創新精神和頑強的拼搏精神，是一種在有限 ( 或劣勢 ) 環境和資源條件下求生存和求發展的手段，是一種主動奉行自然界優勝劣汰規則，優化集體的危機意識！ 
　　健百納的存在就是要把狼性作爲一種需要來培養，當作一種資源來開發！因爲健百納所代表的就是和狼一樣的生命野性、自由天性及征服世界的王霸之氣！    
    




From：百度百科
http://baike.baidu.com/view/8296.htm

----------


## 信犬

感謝大大願意分享那麼有關狼的詳細資料，其實小弟從以前就很想要一份向這樣的資料嚕！只是很懶得找（遭拖）

----------


## 許狼中將

哇      
第一次看到這麼詳細的資料
幾乎是我全部資料的總和
我必須說的是

有些資料我還是第一次看到

----------


## 阿翔

狼*（學名Canis Lupus）*，或稱為灰狼，哺乳綱、犬科、家犬的祖先，為現生犬科動物中體型最大者。
狼曾經在全世界廣泛分佈，不過目前主要只出現於亞洲、歐洲、北美和中東。而且，狼屬於生物鏈上層的掠食者，通常群體行動。由於狼會捕食羊等家畜，因此直到二十世紀末期前都被人類大量捕殺，一些亞種如日本狼等都已經絕種。

狼的體重和大小差異很大，一般來說，隨著海拔的提高，體型成比例的增加。通常，狼的體重為三十二至六十二公斤。在阿拉斯加和加拿大的狼體重更可達七十七公斤，有案可查的最重的野生狼。至於最小的是阿拉伯狼，母狼成熟期也只有十公斤重。至於狼的體長為一點三米至兩米，其中尾長佔整個身軀的四分一。
據歷史記載，一九三九年有一隻被獵殺狼，體重為八十公斤。

狼的習性：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼是群居性極高的物種。狼群的數量大約在五到十二隻，最多可到三十隻左右，通常由一對優勢對偶領導。狼群有領域性，且通常也都是其活動範圍，群內個體數量若增加，領域範圍會縮小。群之間的領域範圍不重疊，會以嚎聲向其他群宣示主權。
通常群體捕殺大型獵物。幼狼成長後，會留在群內照顧弟妹，也可能繼承群內優勢地位，有的則會遷移出去（大都為雄狼）再生殖時會使用窩，通常在地面挖洞而成，可長達三四米，入口有大土堆。
此外，狼的奔跑速度極快，可達五十五公裏左右，但稍欠持久性。但智慧頗高，可以氣味、叫聲溝通。    
    


狼的生殖：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼的懷孕期為六十一天左右。低海拔的狼一月交配，高海拔則在四月交配。小狼兩周後睜眼，五周後斷奶，八周後被帶到狼群聚集處。    
    

狼的亞種分類：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    灰狼的亞種分類非常有爭議。一般相信過去曾經有約五十個亞種存在。然而，一個新而被廣泛接受的列表將狼分為十七種現存的亞種和兩種最近滅絕的亞種。這種分類法綜合考慮了解剖學上、分佈上和不同狼群遷徙習性上的特點。
苔原狼（C. l. albus）－ 俄羅斯北部 
阿拉伯狼 （C. l. arabs）－ 阿拉伯半島 
北極狼（C. l. arctos) － 加拿大極地島嶼和格陵蘭 
墨西哥狼（. l. baileyi）－ 重新引進至亞利桑那州 
俄羅斯狼（(C. l. communis)－俄羅斯中部 
裏海狼（C. l. cubanensis）－俄羅斯，裏海和黑海間 
澳洲野犬（C. l. dingo）－東南亞及澳州 
家犬 （C. l. familiaris）－除南極洲外，廣泛分佈全球 
北海道狼（蝦夷狼）（C. l. hattai）－日本北海道，已滅絕 
日本狼（(C. l. hodophilax）－日本本州、四國、九州，已滅絕 
義大利狼（C. l. italicus）－義大利亞平寧 
埃及狼 （C. l. lupaster）－埃及北部和利比亞東北部。 
歐亞狼 （C. l. lupus）－從中國、蒙古、俄羅斯和東歐到德國、西班牙和葡萄牙 
東部森林狼 （C. l. lycaon）－加拿大東南部 
大平原狼 （C. l. nubilus）－美國西部、東北部和加拿大東部 
馬更歇狼 （C. l. occidentalis）－ 加拿大西部、阿拉斯加，重新引進至美國西北部 
印度狼 （C. l. pallipes）－從印度至中東     
    

狼的形像：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼其實並無所謂狡猾或貪婪的本性，但因為狼在狩獵時的習性以及智慧，往往被引申為凶殘惡毒，並用來形容貪婪、凶邪或忘恩負義的人，如「狼心狗肺」。中國北方的古代遊牧民族有些會崇拜狼，因此往往被中原統治者形容「狼子野心」。
因此，狼其實被人類「妖魔化」了！其實，對狼和其他動物來說，人類才是邪惡、野蠻的生物；最低限度，狼不會出賣同類。    
    

狼的保育等級：
低危－暫無危機

附註一：
*分類* 
界：動物界 Animalia
門：脊索動物門 Chordata
綱：哺乳綱 Mammalia
目：食肉目 Carnivora
科：犬科 Canidae
屬：犬屬 Canis
種：狼 C. lupus 

附註二：
*鬃狼*
[hide]鬃狼是南美洲最大的犬科動物，在葡萄牙語被稱為lobo-guar

----------


## 阿翔

*狼的行為模式和身體語言*


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    一般佔優勢主導地位的狼會身挺高腿直，神態堅定，耳朵是直立向前。
往往尾部縱向捲曲朝背部。這種顯示的是級別高主導地位的狼可能一直盯著一個唯唯諾諾的地位低下的狼。
活躍--玩耍時，狼會全身伏低，嘴唇和耳朵向兩邊拉開，有時會主動舔或快速伸出舌頭。
憤怒--憤怒的狼的耳朵會豎立，背毛也會豎.唇可卷起或後翻，門牙露出，有時也會弓背或咆哮。. 
恐懼--害怕時狼會試圖把它的身子顯得較小，從而不那麼顯眼，或拱背防守，尾收回。
攻擊--狼在蹲下或揚身低頭並放鬆皮毛時，是發起攻擊的信號。.
愉悅--可能搖擺尾巴，舌頭也可能伸出口。
狩獵--捕獵時的狼,因狩獵的緊張，因此尾部會橫直。
遊戲--尾巴高和舞動。狼可以任意妄為的轉圈跳躍，或低頭，把前面的身體伏倒在地上，而擡高後股。這類似於家犬的嬉戲行為。    
    
 

*狼的文化* 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼是動物中做的比較成功的一種,千萬年來不曾滅絕,也不被馴服.狼在優勝劣汰法則下的生活極富哲學味道,我們怯稱其為"狼的哲學".
     狼的哲學可以概括為以下幾點:

Ⅰ臥薪嚐膽,表現在狼不會為了所謂的尊嚴在自己還弱小的時候攻擊比自己強大的東西;

Ⅱ 眾狼一心 表現在狼如果不得不面對比自己強大的動物,必群起而攻之;

Ⅲ 自知之明 狼也想當獸王,但狼知道自己是狼而不是老虎;

Ⅳ 順水行舟,狼知道如何用最小的代價換取最大的回報;

Ⅴ同進同退,狼雖然有時獨自活動,但狼是最團結的動物,你不會發現有那只狼在同伴受傷時獨自逃走.

Ⅵ表裏如一 狼也是一個相當善良的動物,不會隨便傷害無辜的動物.

Ⅶ知己知彼,狼尊重每個對手,狼在每次攻擊前都會去瞭解對手,而不會輕視它,所以狼一生很少攻擊失誤;

Ⅷ授狼以漁 ,狼會在小狼有獨立能力時堅決離開它,因為狼知道如果當不成狼,就只能當羊.

狼具備了以上特性,才使它陸地上生物最高食物鏈的終結者之一,由於狼的存在,其他野生動物才得以淘汰老,弱,病,殘的不良族群.也因為有狼的威脅的存在,其他動物才被迫進化的不斷優秀,以免被淘汰,所以狼是生態處於一種平衡狀態.

在動物界中狼是最有秩序和紀律的動物之一.表現出極強的團隊精神.狼的團隊精神表現在以下幾個方面:
⒈ 整體與個體方面:狼群的社會秩序非常牢固,每個成員都明白自己的作用和地位,一切行動都依每個成員在狼群中的地位而定.狼嚎的原因是為了打破一切等級界限提供時間,場合和機會,狼在一起嚎時,一切等級界限都消失了.
⒉ 善於交流. 狼是最善於交際的動物之一.它們並不僅僅依賴某種單一的交流方式.而是雖需使用各種方式.它們嚎叫,用鼻尖相互挨擦,用舌頭舔,採取支配或從屬的身體姿態.使用包括唇,眼,面部表情以及尾巴位置在內的複雜精細的身體語言或利用氣味來傳遞資訊.

----------


## 狼尾

恩...............
怎麼都沒有人留言呢???
其實我也不知道要留甚麼  :吐舌頭:  
因該是看過還是甚麼
對我們來說因該都知道的事情巴
算常識嚜?

----------


## wingwolf

資料來源：
http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E7%8B%BC



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼起源於新大陸，距今約五百萬年 -- 在人類興盛以前，狼曾是世界上分布最廣的的野生動物。廣泛分布於歐、亞、美洲，狼的記錄僅北美已經達到 23 種，品種之多，不勝枚舉……   

狼屬於犬科動物 , 狼機警、多疑 , 形態與狗很相似，只是眼較斜，口稍寬，尾巴較短且從不卷起並垂在後肢間，耳朵豎立不曲，有尖銳的犬齒，狼的視覺、嗅覺和聽覺十分靈敏，狼的毛色有白色、黑色、雜色……具體各不相同，狼體重一般有 40 多公斤，連同 40 厘米 長的尾巴在內 , 平均身長 154 厘米 , 肩高有 一米 左右，雌狼比公狼的身材小約 20 ％。

狼基本上是肉食動物 , 狼的食量很大，一次能吞吃十幾公斤肉，夏季也偶爾吃點青草、嫩芽或漿果 , 但經常的食物是野兔、鼠類、河狸 , 間或還能捕到小鳥。   

狼雌雄同居 , 成群捕獵。狼的最大本領是利用群體的作用，捕殺比它們大的動物。每個狼群中都有一定的等級制，每個成員都很明確自己的身份 , 因此相互之間，很少仇恨和打架的行爲。相反的，在圍捕獵物和共同撫幼方面 , 還表現出一種友愛與合作的精神 . 從曆史資料看來，雖然在歐洲有大量的有關狼侵害牲畜、攻擊人類的記錄，但在狼群彙集的北美大陸，卻幾乎沒有狼攻擊人的記錄。

*狼的傳說*

遠古的人們把狼的形象畫在石壁上時，心中充溢著驚奇；愛斯基摩人和印第安人很早就認識到狼的優秀特質，許多印地安部落還把狼選作他們的圖騰，他們尊重狼的勇氣、智慧和驚人的技能，他們珍視狼的存在，甚至認爲在地球上，除了獵槍、毒藥和陷阱，狼幾乎可以和一切抗衡。

追溯遠古，我們的祖宗對狼充滿敬意，上古時候，人們相信捕食動物爲生的獸類屬於另外一些種族，它們身上存在著令人崇拜的神奇力量，人類毫不懷疑地把自己的部落看做是這種或那種神奇動物種族的屬員，把它們奉若自己的祖先加以敬仰，把這種動物作爲自己部落的標志 -- 這就是所謂的圖騰。在各民族的風俗習慣裏至今仍可找到狼圖騰 -- 居住在北美西北海岸的印第安族特林基特人以及大湖東南的伊羅克人當中有“狼”姓氏族；土庫曼族裏十一個部落以狼作圖騰；烏茲別克人認狼爲祖續寫家譜；白令海一帶因紐特人的武器和用具上，甚至在人的面部上都塗有各種圖騰 -- 爲數最多的是狼，然後才是隼和烏鴉。幾十年以前還保持著氏族形式的烏茲別克人虔誠地相信，狼（祖先）會使他們遇難呈祥。爲了減輕婦女分娩時的痛苦，他們把狼颌骨戴在産婦手上，或者把曬幹研碎了的狼心給她灌進肚裏。嬰兒出生後，立即用狼皮裹起來，以保長命百歲。在小孩搖籃下面拉拉扯扯地 挂著據說是可以驅邪除災的狼牙、狼爪和狼的蹄腕骨。成年烏茲別克人的衣兜裏， 總是揣著一些狼的大獠牙，隨身攜帶的口袋裏也少不了狼牙和狼爪一類的護身符。 他們認爲，這些狼玩藝可保逢凶化吉，大難不死。護身符不許買賣，但可以互相贈送。布裏亞特人習慣把麻疹病患者裹進狼皮來消災除病。   

古人相信，狼懂人言。如果對狼不尊敬，狼就會施加報複。好些民族甚至不敢直呼狼的大名，以至流傳著許多挖空心思的避狼諱的說法。斯摩棱斯克農民碰見狼以後問候：“您好，棒小夥子！”愛沙尼亞人管狼叫“叔叔”、“牧人”或“長尾巴”。立陶宛人稱“野外的”。科裏亞克人說“袖手旁觀者”。阿布哈茲獵人則說 “幸福之口”。楚奇克人最怕狼的報複。眼看著狼咬死自己的鹿也不敢動狼一根毫毛。布裏亞特人冬天用雪、夏天用土撒蓋狼血，不然的話，後患無窮。因爲狼是天狗，天狗會降禍人間。雅庫特人以爲狼是上古烏盧 . 托依翁巨神之子。科裏亞克人承認狼是鹿的東家、凍土帶的老爺。不但禁止殺死狼，而且反對任何形式的傷害。 北印第安人的神話講道，狼是主宰動物界的“長者”。它可以召集自己的夥伴和同類，命令它們去幫助神話裏的英雄。   

在中世紀，歐洲的王公貴族喜歡在宮廷中眷養狼，它們認爲狼是了不起的獵手，智勇雙全的鬥士。後來，爲了使狼看上去更威風，人們有意識地讓狼與大狗雜交，結果出現了性情變化無常、高大威猛、攻擊性特別強的的狼狗，它們肆孽於鄉村、城鎮，惡名卻落到了狼的身上 -- 導致今天只有在美國阿拉斯加、明尼蘇達州和加拿大的一些地方生活著相當數量的狼。

在歐洲一些國家的傳說裏，狼被尊爲保護神。公元一世紀羅馬學者兼作家普林尼 . 斯塔爾希筆下的狼頭能戰勝魔力。當時各個莊園的門上都挂一個狼頭，以借神威。西西裏島上的居民到了十九世紀還在馬廄裏放一個狼爪子。馬病了，就把狼爪子挨在馬耳朵上除魔。連死掉的狼，很多民族也恭敬有加，古雅典人有一個規矩：誰打死了狼，誰必須把狼埋葬；亞庫梯人對狼屍毫不馬虎。他們模仿西伯利亞泰加原始森林居民的葬儀 ，把死狼裹在幹草裏，挂在樹上，可謂盡心。   

在意大利羅馬的卡皮托利丘上有一座母狼塑像，相傳，古希臘人攻破特洛伊城後，特洛伊人準備到別處重建一座特洛伊城。他們的後裔經過長期漂泊，在意大利定居下來，建立了古代的阿爾巴一龍格城。該城統治者努米托爾的外孫羅慕洛和烈姆這對孿生兄弟從一出生就受到篡位的叔祖父的迫害，被抛入台伯河。但他倆大難不死，被水流沖到岸邊。一只母狼聽到孩子的哭聲，就來到河邊，用狼奶喂活了他們。後來，一位牧人發現了他們，把他們帶回家養育成人。當兄弟倆得知自己出生的秘密後，便殺死了叔祖父，爲外祖父奪回了王位。同時，他倆決定在母狼給他們喂奶的地方建立一座新城。由於在用誰的名字給城市命名這個問題上兩人發生爭執 ，羅慕洛殺死了烈姆，以自己名字的頭幾個字母（拉丁字母 Roma ）作城市的名字並當了該城的第一個統治者。這樣，約在公元前 754 年建成了羅馬城。爲了感謝和紀念拯救羅馬城奠基人性命的母狼，人們在卡皮托利丘上的神廟裏立了一座母狼紀念碑，母狼也就成了羅馬的城徽。公元十五世紀，又在母狼身下添了兩個正在吃奶的孩子的青銅像。神話說斯拉夫民族的兩個大力士瓦利果拉和維爾維杜布是母狼和母熊養大的。母狼還奶大了波斯帝國的創始人基拉、德國民間英雄季特裏赫等等。古人相信，被野獸特別是被狼喂養大的小孩尤其健壯、勇敢堅韌、力大無比。在神話和傳說裏，他們或者是民族始祖，或者是民族英雄，或者是壯士，決不是無能之輩。

狼是一種不可思議的動物。從自然曆史的進化來看，狼也是世界上發育最完善、最成功的大型肉食動物之一。它具有超常的速度、精力和能量，有豐富的嚎叫信息和體態語言 , 還有非常發達的嗅覺；它們爲了生活和生存而友好相處，爲了哺育和教育後代而相互合作，其突出表現在群體社交和相互關心方面，可以說僅次於靈長目動物，因此它們的活動範圍，伸展到山區、平原、沙漠、凍原……幾乎遍及全世界！狼的曆史比人類還長……從生態學上來說 , 狼可以控制草食動物的數量 , 也就是起著維護草原和森林生態平衡的作用 . 而且它們追捕的多是老、弱、病、殘 , 對草食動物本身也起著複壯種群的作用 . 所以 , 在自然界中應該有狼 ; 沒有狼 , 就不是一個完整的生態係統 .


*生態特征*

灰狼的體重和體型大小各地區不一,一般有隨緯度的增加而成正比增加的趨勢這一說法.一般來說,肩高在( 26-36英寸) ,體重32-62公斤( 70-135磅) 野生狼體重記錄--------其中1939年在阿拉斯加被打死的一只,,當時80公斤( 175磅) . 最小的狼是阿拉伯狼,雌性的狼有的體重可低至10公斤( 22磅) 

狼群適合長途遷行捕獵.其強大的背部和腿部,能有效地舒展奔跑.它們有能力以速度10公裏/小時(六英裏)長時間奔跑 ,並能以高達近65公裏/小時速度( 40英裏) 追獵沖刺。

灰狼曾經居住遍布北美洲,  但現在只能在阿拉斯加和不列顛哥倫比亞省寒帶草原和森林 能經常見到它們。 美國只有一小部分地區還有灰狼。  人的恐懼、迷信, 和對這種動物的仇恨誤解使它生存困難。狼群通常是由2-15只成員組成一個非常社會化的團體由最強的雄性領導，所有成員都要幫助照顧幼狼。  母狼通常在4月-6月生産，平均能生7 只幼崽。  狼群主要捕食中大型哺乳動物，研究表示, 狼是控制當地生態平衡的關鍵角色,  它們唯一的天敵 就是人。

狼的嘴長而窄，張著42顆牙。狼有五種牙齒，門牙、犬齒、前臼齒、裂牙和臼齒。其犬牙有四個，上下各兩個，能有1.5英寸（2.8厘米）長，足以刺破獵物的皮以造成巨大的傷害。裂齒也有四個，是臼齒分化出來的，這也是食肉類的特點，裂齒用於將肉撕碎。12顆上下各6的門牙則比較小，用於咬住東西。


[size=6]*進化曆程*

今天世界上的所有哺乳動物都由同一個祖先，白垩紀的一種長得像鼠類的吃昆蟲的小動物。六千五百萬年前，恐龍時代的末期，這些動物有機會進化並分化成爲今天世界的種種哺乳動物。食肉目動物大約在六千萬年前的古新世出現。最古老的食肉動物是小古貓，雖然稱爲貓，但卻是所有貓科、犬科、熊科、鼬科、鬣狗科、麝貓科和鳍腳科（海豹海獅一類）所有動物的共同祖先。

大約四千八百萬年前，小古貓中分化出了貓亞目和犬亞目兩類。 

犬科起源於始新世晚期，大約四千萬年前，它們是食肉目動物中最古老的群體，最先從小古貓中分化出來。犬科動物的進化有三條主線，即犬科的三個亞科：現代犬亞科，古代犬亞科和Borophaginae亞科（類似鬣狗的犬科動物）。 

古代犬亞科亞科是犬科中古老的一個分支，四千萬年前起源並發展於北美洲，它們長地仿佛是狐狸和黃鼠狼的雜交産物。大約在一千五百萬年前，這一支逐漸滅絕，其中的湯氏屬則進化成爲今天的Borophaginae亞科而留存下來。 

而Borophaginae亞科，則是在三千四百萬年前出現的。和古代犬亞科一樣，它們只存在於北美洲。它們的體型比古代犬亞科的大很多，外觀模樣介於鬣狗和狗之間，一張大而有力的嘴是它們的特征。兩百五十萬年前這一支也滅絕了。

最後的一支，就是現代犬亞科則進化成爲今天所有的犬科動物。這一支幾乎和另兩支同時出現，但一直不繁榮，直到一千五百萬年前，另兩支開始衰落後，才開始發展壯大。這個亞科同樣只存在於北美洲，直到七百萬年前，就是中新世的後期，才通過大陸橋來到了亞洲。 

那些穿過大陸橋的就是成爲那些現在的犬科動物的直係祖先，它們繼續穿越大陸橋，在兩個大陸間來回遷徙。這就是紅狐和灰狼爲什麽在歐亞大陸和北美洲都有分布的原因。 

四十萬年前，恐狼Dire Wolf (Canis dirus)出現了，它的體型比現代的狼大，在很長一段時間內，它和狼並存在世界上，直到一萬年前才滅絕。它的身體構造和現代的狼完全不同，身體更健壯結實，四肢比較細而且短，比較像鬣狗。它的下颚組織很大，使它有能力咬碎骨頭。它在食物鏈上的位置也和鬣狗類似，更大程度上是食腐者而不是獵手。它們的智力可能比較低，在加利福尼亞的La Brea瀝青坑中，發現的恐狼的骨骸遠比其他動物多的多，整整3600具！

除了恐狼以外，其他幾個狼的世係也在這個時期開始發展。Canis edwardsii是北美洲最早進化的狼，出現於150到180萬年前，最終這一支進化成爲了現代狼Canis lupus。

----------


## 阿翔

感謝wingwolf大大的補充~^^
很詳細的資料啊~
不過對翔來說還是北落基山狼更帥XDD
愛斯基摩人和印第安人的確是很愛狼沒錯，
翔之前看的一本書也是這樣說。
如果所有人類也可以對狼有這種感覺就好了…TAT
不過很多人類對狼的感覺…
真是讓獸生氣>A<

----------


## d52075625

灰狼耶...
超詳細的...
自稱 灰色小狼滴小獸完全對灰狼的知識一竅不通  
得趕緊惡補一下了><  (超喜歡灰狼的說  小隻的更是喜歡XD

感謝 北極狼 狼人巴肯 wingwolf 3位獸大大的詳細說明

----------


## 黑狼

野狼為食肉目狗科的肉食動物身長約100~130公分肩高約62~76公分尾巴長約34~50公分體重約有25~45公斤野狼和大部分單獨行動的貓科動物最大的不同就是牠們過著群居的生活並且堅守[一夫一妻制]終生與自己的伴侶一起生活.此外野狼群體有嚴格的上下階級關傒在群體中的地位相當固定並且以身體的姿勢來顯示自己的地位領隊再行走十會將尾巴高舉尾端圓圓地捲起而領隊以外的野狼們再行走時則會將尾巴低垂在下方野狼在晚上[阿嗚]地發出嚎叫聲是為了保護自己的領域帶有警告其他的入侵者的用意

----------

